# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کاردرمانی یا رادیولوژی

## A.H.M

شما کدومو و به چه علت ترجیح میدید?

----------


## SARA_J

من کاردرمانی چون بهترواست کارپیدامیشه واینکه سلامتیت درامانه وبااشعه درارتباط نیستی ولی بایدادم باحوصله ای باشی چون کاربامعلولین وبچه های اوتیسمی صبر وحوصله زیادمیخواد
من چون خودم آدم مهربون وباحوصله ای هستم کاردرمانی روبیشتردوست دارم اما مردها کلا بی اعصابن پس رادیولوژی واسشون بهتره

----------


## Konkourist

> شما کدومو و به چه علت ترجیح میدید?


سلام 

انتخاب بین این دو رشته خوب ، بیشتر بر میگرده به خود آدم . باید مزایا و معایب هر کدوم از رشته ها رو بدونین تا بتونین انتخاب درستی کنین . در این رابطه بزودی تاپیک معرفی و بررسی این دو رشته رو توی همین انجمن می نویسم ( فایل رادیولوژی رو از لینک زیر بگیرین ) .  ولی به طور خلاصه ، رشته کاردرمانی به علت گستره کاری بزرگ ، درآمد کمی بالاتر ، امکان تاسیس مطب خصوصی ، اشباع نبودن و ...  بهتره . مهم ترین مسئله توی کاردرمانی ، داشتن علاقه و صبره . 

کارشناسی رادیولوژی

----------


## saeid_NRT

کاردرمانی( occupational therapy) از دو قسمت تشکیل شده: درمان فیزیکی و درمان روانی
درمان فیزیکی بیشتر شامل عضلات میشه. ینی چی؟ مثلا بیمار قبلا یه تصادفی داشته الان فلان عضله ش به سختی کار میکنه. یا ضعیف شده به هر دلیلی. کاردرمان میاد با تمرین دادن طی جلسات متعدد از اون عضله کار میکشه و باعث میشه دوباره اون عضله کاراییشو تا حد زیادی دوباره به دست بیاره.
قسمت روانیش اینطوریه که یه بچه سندروم داونی یا بیش فعال یا اوتیسم و ... که یه سری مشکلاتی دارن رو باهاشون کار میکنه. مثلا بچه ای میاد که نمیتونه ارتباط برقرار کنه با دیگران. یا نمیتونه خودش غذاشو بخوره. یا مشکلات رفتاری داره مثلا هی تف میکنه رو این و اون.. کاردرمان میاد با تکنیک هایی مثل بازی کردن شرطی کردن و ... اون رفتار ها رو اصلاح میکنه.
تو رشته کار درمانی علاوه بر سر و کله زدن با بیمار بد قلق با پدرمادر بیمار هم سر و کار دارید.
درسای جالبی داره. همون تکنیکا خیلی جالبن. منظور از بازی کردن یه سری بازی های علمی هست نه هر بازی ای!
تو درمان عضلات شما باید اناتومی اندام رو خوب بلد باشید. بدونید فلان عضله از کجا تا کجاست. از کجا عصب میگیره. کارش چیه. مثلا عضله دلتوئید ( همونی که تو بازوتونه و بهش واکسن میزنن) یکی از کاراش بالا بردن دست هست از اون ضعیف بشه کار درمان با تکنیک هایی که بلده از اون ماهیچه کار میکشه مثلا کمک میکنه دستشو بالا ببره و ... 
کاردرمانی رشته ایه که صبر و حوصله زیادی رو میطلبه. ولی شیرینه. خودتون باید رفتارتون درست باشه چه با بچه چه با والدین. مثلا نگیرین بچه رو بزنین! یا با والدین بچه جوری رفتار نکنین که بره و دیگه نیاد! صبر و اخلاق خیلی مهمه توش. داروها رو تا حدودی میخونن اونایی که لازمشونه ولی حق تجویز دارو ندارن. روان شناسی هیلگاردم میخونن که خیلی شیرینه ایشالا یه روز خودمم بخونمش. در کل خوندنش سخت نیس ولی کارش صبر و حوصله میخاد.
بازار کار: رشته بکریه. خیلی نمیشناسنش بنابراین قشر خاصی مشتری شما هستن. هزینه بالایی داره. در امدش خوبه در حد بقیه رشته های هم سطحه. ولی تو خیلی از شهرها نیس حتی تو بعضی شهرای بزرگ هم این رشته اموزش داده نمیشه. ارشد این رشته فقط تو تهران هست. نمبدونم دکتری داره یا نه.
یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ داره! اینکه بیمه ها ساپورتش نمیکنن در نتیجه همه نمیتونن از خدمات کاردرمانی استفاده کنن.
بیماراش جوریه که با یکی دو جلسه درمان نمیشن.

----------


## saeid_NRT

راجع به گفتاردرمانی و شنوایی سنجی و بینایی سنجی هم تحقیق کنید.

----------


## شبنم...

> شما کدومو و به چه علت ترجیح میدید?


رادیو ارتباط با بیمار تقریبا صفره،اگه مریض سرپایی باشه که هیچی اگه هم بستری که حتما همراه داره...ولی خب خطر اشعه هست که نمیگم ۱۰۰ درصد ولی یه جاهایی اجتناب ناپذیره،در ضمن اینم بگم که همه جا هم اشعه نیست هزار تا محافظ و راه ایمنی هست ولی اگه خیلی رو این قضیه حساس هستین یه درصد هم ریسک اشعه رو در نظر بگیرین.کاردرمانی هم که کلا ارتباط با بیمار هست که اگه اشتباه نکنم شما یجا گفتین این موضوع رو دوس ندارین.(البته شاید من اشتباه میکنم)ولی در کل رشته خوبی هست و حوصله زیاد میخاد

----------


## MehranWilson

رادیو که باید تخصص پزشکی بگیری :/

----------


## faezeh_r

درمورد اشعه که نگرانش هستین یه توضیحی میدم..
ببینین به کارشناس رادیولوژی یه دستگاه اشعه سنج وصل میکنن و این دستگاه مقدار اشعه ای که اون فرد دریافت کرده رو اندازه میگیره و بعد از یه مدت این دستگاه رو چک میکنن و اگر مقدار اشعه از یه حدی بیشتر بود چند روز بهش استراحت میدن
پس از این نظر مشکلی نداره

----------


## Sepehr0026

> رادیو که باید تخصص پزشکی بگیری :/


لیسانس هم داره. در واقع بهش میگن تکنسین رادیولوژی

----------

